# Cookie Sheet Photography



## Robert111 (Jan 25, 2012)

I had a lot of trouble getting this pen to show up nicely in my photo attempts. Then I read "My Simple Photo Set-up" by el_d. He's right. Take the set-up outside and use a metal plate (in my case a cookie sheet). I really like the results.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 25, 2012)

Nicely done. Lupe knows his stuff.  Now if it would just get warm enough here to do that.


----------



## dplloyd (Jan 25, 2012)

Great tip! I'll give this a try soon!


----------

